# N00b here, go easy



## Dr Forinor (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking around these forums for a while (before I registered) and got some tips and learnt a little bit (very little) and have started up my own "wee" (I'm scottish) collection. 

Here's what I have so far, the worst thing is, I dont live anywhere where I would need nearly as much power as even 10lumens, ie an Everready crappy torch (I know you guys hate the word torch but it's what I'm used to...) would do the trick but they are never bright "enough" (even though I don't need brighter). 

Now, having said that, I still managed to get myself a P3D to start off with then and when I saw the light (no pun intended) I had to get myself more. So then I ordered a P2D and a TK10 at the same time, hhmmm, the addiction has already started. But I dont want it to go further if I'm honest, I already have another very expensive hobby that has already eaten deep into my pockets and is still hungry. 

Anyhow, just thought I'd post up a quick pic and introduce myself


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 11, 2008)

:welcome:

I certainly don't hate the word "torch", being from the UK myself  I'm sure you've seen the warning about the financial costs of flashaholism, and unfortunately they only get worse living in the UK...ah well 

Do you know what your next addition to the collection will be?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## lightsandknives (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: Welcome, and that's a nice start to your never ending collection of torches......er, flashlights!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys. 

To be honest, I've just ordered a few keychain photon microlights from 7dayshop.com (check it out tempest, really cheap, lol) and thats pretty much enough for my EDC, honestly (shows how much of an overkill these ones are really) so dont know what I want next. 

I do like the quality (build quality) of the Fenix but somehow I think the quality could be better, which makes me wonder what the Surefires are like. The brightness of the Fenix torches I cant really complain. 

The main thing putting me off a Surefire is the price compared to the Fenix when taking into mind I will hardly ever really need these, let alone in a combatting situation hence the "combatting attributes" related to the Surefires and the like are not really necessary for me. 

BUT, again, I'm sure my curiosity will get the better of me and might end up getting a lower end (price wise) Surefire, not the G2 tho. Either that or maybe the Fenix E01 or LOD Q4, dont know yet. 

What would you suggest Tempest? Where in England are you mate? And what grease do you use and where do you get it from?


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 11, 2008)

I live in Buckinghamshire  I use NyoGel lubricant (the stuff SureFire uses on their lights) which I get from www.lighthound.com. It is USA based, but one tube of NyoGel will last you years, so for me it was worth it. A 50g tube is under $15. 

I would definitely take the plunge on a SureFire though  The 6P is an excellent place to start.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 11, 2008)

Which NyoGel mate? 760G or the 779ZC? I'm assuming the 760G but just wanna double check, told ya I'm a n00b 

I was just having a look at the 6P to be honest, which one would you say to go for? They have 2, I assume one is incan and the other is LED? WHat the difference between the 6P LED and the 9P? 

You seem so sure on the Surefire, why would you personally recommend it? (I have read the reviews and other people's opinions).


----------



## ViReN (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice Collection Dr Forinor, Welcome to CPF :welcome: :grouphug: 

Oh Let's talk about the collection after say 6 months from now... I am guessing atleast 3 times the size of present collection and pockets


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 11, 2008)

You have a PM 

I use 760G, myself.

Yup, there are a few versions of the 6P, the main three being the standard 6P, the 6PL and the 6PD. the standard 6P is the incandescent/xenon version, giving 65 lumens for an hour of runtime from the P60 lamp assembly. The 6PL uses the P60L lamp assembly, which is the LED version of the P60, giving you a peak output of 80 lumens and useful light output for 11 hours. The 6PD is identical to the 6P, but features a crenelated strike bezel for use as an impact device, as well as a click on/off tailcap.

The 6PL is one of my favourite SureFires of the lot. I love the simple, minimalistic design on the 6P. The "standard" size SureFire (P/C/G etc series) also fit my hands better than the smaller E series bodies, so it is also very comfortable. The 6P/6PL/6PD is a great starting point for getting a SureFire; you can go on to purchase one-cell extenders, rechargeable kits, TurboHead kits and plenty of other bits and pieces for it. I also like knowing that any SureFire I buy is backed by a solid guarantee. You would be buying something that will most likely last you a lifetime. 

The 9P uses 3 SF123a batteries, so it is longer than the 6PL. It is also incandescent, but you can buy a P60L and use it in the 9P (the P60L can run on 6V or 9V - the only difference being an increased runtime on 3 cells). However, the 9P will be brighter at 105 lumens, or 200 lumens with the optional P91 lamp assembly. Considerably shorter runtime, though.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 11, 2008)

Replied PM 

Hahaha, ya know I never thought it would be possible to modify a torch, obviously I'm wrong eh. 

Ok, another question if you dont mind, the light output on the Fenix is greater (going according to the manufacturer's figures) then what the the Surefire 6P is, and the build quality is "good enough" for me on the Fenix, so what reason is there to get a Surefire?

I dont really sound like a flashaholic do I, lol...


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 11, 2008)

Comparing output ratings on SureFires and Fenixes can be a bit misleading. SureFire rate their outputs in terms of "out the front" lumens, which is the amount of light you will actually get from the torch when you're using it. Fenix, on the other hand, rate their outputs in terms of "emitter lumens". This is usually higher, but by the time imperfections in the light (reflector, window etc) have been taken into account, the number will be smaller and you don't actually get all of that output "out the front" of the light.

In a nutshell, a SureFire rated considerably lower in output than a Fenix may actually be just as bright, if not brighter. Some people have suggested, as a fairly crude way of calculating output, that you should subtract 1/3 of the emitter/Fenix-style output to give you the out-the-front/SureFire output. SureFire are often even rather conservative with their ratings, so if they state 100 lumens, you may even be getting more than 100 out-the-front lumens.

Having said that, the SureFire may not be for you, but I would still recommend giving one a go. If you decide you don't like it, you can always sell it on CPF Marketplace and SureFires tend not to lose much of their value. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Apr 11, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Some people have suggested, as a fairly crude way of calculating output, that you should subtract 1/3 of the emitter/Fenix-style output to give you the out-the-front/SureFire output.



That sounds just about right. The 80 lumens coming out of my G2L looks about the same as the 107 coming out of one of my Fenix lights. I'm glad to hear that others report the same as what I have seen.

I like both my Fenix and Surefire flashlights, but I do think it is funny that my tiny little L0D (running a 10440 battery) puts out a LOT more light than the big-boy Surefire. . . .


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for answering the n00b questions and for the welcome guys, defo gonna try out a 6P and see what I think. 

In terms of distance, you reckon 6p is good? I was just testing out the TK10 tonight and although the output is good, I need (read want) more distance and perhaps a little more focused and less sidespill. 

I have seen Derelee and the others in competition with it, are those the only ones that would be best for what I am looking for?


----------



## adamlau (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice lights :welcome:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2008)

:welcome:

Those are all cool lights.


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 12, 2008)

:welcome:

The Dereelight DBS is the best throwing stock single LED light. The DBS is probably much easier to upgrade then the other ones so it might be the best choice if you close to pay that much. If you are willing to wait(2 + weeks) and pay less, the WF-600 with batteries and charger would cost less then the DBS and throw pretty far (not as far or as well built as the DBS though).

Nice lights!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome again guys.

Thing about the DBS is there are so many different versions, 2SM and 3DS I think it is and god knows what else. Which is the one to go for? I must say I really do like the look of the Derelee lights, and I also think the Tiablio looks shexshy (I'm scottish, think Sean Connery).

And although I have read really good reviews of the Raidfire Spear (would you believe for AGES I read it as Rapidfire....) I just dont think it looks anywhere as sexy as the DBS or the Tiablo.

Funny story, I had a dream about a Tiablo product, now this is BEFORE I knew about their model names/numbers, so I didnt know that they had an A8 or an A9. But I went to the store to look for binoculars (I have a 'fetish' about a lot of things), and I chose a few to test out and out of those ones there was one called Tiablo A8 and that was the best out of the lot. Found that weird when I found out about the torch.

Sorry, a little sidetracked there, the bad thing is, I thought these throwers would have been REALLY expensive but in comparo to the likes of the TK10, they're not all too bad (which is a bad thing cos I know I wont be able to hold back). 

I'm thinking DBS and a Tiablo, which ones would you guys recommend?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 14, 2008)

Am I asking too many questions? Whoops, there goes another one...


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 14, 2008)

You might have more luck if you post a new thread in the General/Incan/LED forums 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 14, 2008)

Erm, you make sense there, ahem, now to start again...


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 16, 2008)

Was just lookin through my older torches and noticed a couple of decent ones that I thought I would post up. 

The big one is a generic 10LED, 2D one, the light is rubbish in comparo to even a P2D, no hotspot, and no defined outline of the beam, but I love the look and feel of it. This has rubbish throw even though the reflector is smooth, not sure if I can modify something myself to sort of improve the beam. This one is a forward clicky.

The small one is my first expensive torch at £20, 1W Luxeon LED that uses 3AAA batteries. Has a few very annoying rings around in the beam, goes a fair distance but is beaten in light output by the second setting of my P2D (which is 55lumens). The reflector has both orange peel and smooth aswell, the bottom half towards the emitter is orange peel with the top half being smooth but I cant seem to take the reflector out. This is a reverse clicky.

Sorry about the bad quality pics, I need a macro lens which I will aim to get in the not too distant future


----------



## Snow (Apr 16, 2008)

That is a solid start you have there. You just need an E01 in black and you'll have all your bases covered as far as Fenix goes.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Apr 17, 2008)

Snow said:


> That is a solid start you have there. You just need an E01 in black and you'll have all your bases covered as far as Fenix goes.



Oh dont tempt me, I've tried to hold for as long as I can, my pockets dont like me very much, I've bought literally 4 torches in the last 3-4 weeks :thinking:


----------

